# X Sekunden Countdown



## Schaelle (1. September 2004)

Hallo, ich krieg keinen Countdown hin, der nicht auf ein speizielles Datum basiert. Sondern der unabhängig von der Clientzeit einen Countdown von 15 Sek runterzählt. Ich habe schon Google genutzt, aber da ich selber eher HTML/PHP nutze, als JS, krieg ich das nicht umgecodet hin.
Ich hoffe das Ihr mir helfen könnt, in der Form eines "Denkanstoses" oder nem Quellcode 

mfg


----------



## vop (1. September 2004)

Versuchs mal mit window.setTimeout( Countdown(), 1000);

oder window.setInterval( Countdown(), 1000);


Setze den timeout auf eine Sekunde und in der Funktion Countdown() zählst du dann entsprechend runter stellts evtl. was dar und soweiter.

Näheres zu den Funktionen setTimeout und setInterval z.B. unter

http://de.selfhtml.org/javascript/objekte/window.htm#set_timeout

vop


----------



## Schaelle (2. September 2004)

Hi, danke für deine Hilfe, habe allerdings jetzt einen Fehler, den ich nicht kenne/finde. Hoffe auf weitere Hilfe.


```
<script type="text/javascript">
  var count = window.setInterval("countdown_show()",1000);
  var time = 15;
  function countdown_show() {
    time_show = "Sie haben noch " + time +" Sekunden!";
    document.write(time_show);
    time = time - 1;
    if(time == 0) {
      window.clearInterval(count);
    }
  }
</script>
```

Und zwar wird "Sie haben noch X Sekunden!" nur einmal (mit der 15) ausgeführt.

mfg Schaelle


----------



## Sven Mintel (2. September 2004)

versuchs mal 
statt *var time = 15;*
nur mit *time = 15;*


----------

